# The Next Currency



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

We all know that every fiat currency has fallen at some point. While I don't believe ours will falter soon it's clear that some day it will. There is a good prepper debate on what will replace it. Nominees include:

Precious metals, gold, silver and a few others. 
Ammunition and even firearms.
Toilet paper
Food, water, drugs, medicines, alcohol, fuel and energy

I have come to the conclusion a diversified portfolio of skills, knowledge and the majority of those assets listed above are your best New Currency. 

The skills would be survival, self sustaining, health care / medicine, food or energy production. Knowledge in knowing what things are worth, what has value, who has value, and how to profit from that and a good storage / preparation of PMs, ammo, guns, TP, and the basics will be of great value. 

Should SHTF what you know is worth more then what you have.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I believe that some of the older trades that have been forgotten about or are only/mostly used at reenactments will be important. Things that are not commonly kept as preps would also be important. How many people have fabric in their preps? What would a person trade for some blankets that wasn't prepared? If you look back at hard times people were trading things that were previously worth a great deal for basic food supplies. 

Sorry for going on but IMHO the next currency is whatever the majority needs.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

yes, you are completely correct. That is why the well prepared are called "hoarders!" and must hide their things or under martial law they get seized.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Skills and preps will always have value, but as trade items, not currency. Currency, as commonly understood today, refers to money as a medium of exchange. Recently money has been banknotes and coins, in the past it was gold and silver.

The next national currencies will most likely be different forms of fiat money in the form of banknotes or electronic exchange. The next international currency (or reserve currency) will probably be a basket of national currencies, possibly including some gold, but will be used only for world trade and not be used within nations.

Just my opinion.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Buy the money now while it is cheaper than the dollar too if you can.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

The sad part is that all illegal stuff today will be your next currency for your outlaws and marauders out there, but much more rampant. Imagine how life is now with criminals and multiply that by 10.

drugs
prostitution


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

collect the new precious metals, brass & lead.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> collect the new precious metals, brass & lead.


Good one.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

survival said:


> The sad part is that all illegal stuff today will be your next currency for your outlaws and marauders out there, but much more rampant. Imagine how life is now with criminals and multiply that by 10.
> 
> drugs
> prostitution


One could get lucky for peanuts.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Looking back on history PM's have always held value. Personally I buy a few ounces of silver every month as a long term investment that will hopefully one day many years from now pay off well. For me buying silver isn't so much of a SHTF kind of prep as it is an investment should life as we know it continue on for the rest of my life, hopefully that's the case. Still after doing some reading I've heard that even in SHTF situations PM's can still have value. I don't think that's ever going to change. PM's have been used as currency since the beginning of recorded history. I don't think there's anything that's ever going to change that.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

First why would you think our currency would fail. It's withstood over 200 years of all sorts of bad events. What everybody forgets is that unlike other countries, we have vast resources - including human - that are a hedge against our currency failing. Where currencies have failed over the last 100 or so years were in countries with nothing to trade or barter with when things started to go south. Most of our financial troubles have had to do with currency shortages or really bad rules dealing with currency transactions - the stock market crash when folks could buy on the margin or the housing bubble where folks were qualified that shouldn't have been.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have explained this many many times...

after SHTF and AFTER awhile... there will have to be some type of currency used as a VALUE HOLDER... WHY because there is no way that you will have exactly what the other person needs in order to get what you need every time!!!!!

john needs nails
fred has nails and needs oil
john does not have oil
carl has oil
carl needs seeds
john does not have seeds
cindy has seeds
cindy needs yarn
john does not have yarn

skills will be nice b ut will you have the ability to ???? at the right place at the right time to get what you need

after things calm down their will be a currency... why..because it is easier to transport that then a bunch of wood, nails, oil, ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> First why would you think our currency would fail. It's withstood over 200 years of all sorts of bad events. What everybody forgets is that unlike other countries, we have vast resources - including human - that are a hedge against our currency failing. Where currencies have failed over the last 100 or so years were in countries with nothing to trade or barter with when things started to go south. Most of our financial troubles have had to do with currency shortages or really bad rules dealing with currency transactions - the stock market crash when folks could buy on the margin or the housing bubble where folks were qualified that shouldn't have been.


Our currency has failed a nuber of times aready. It failed during the Revolutionary War, "Not worth a Continental". It was revalued in 1933 when gold was removed from circulation, just a partial failure that time. It failed as a reserve currency when Nixon took the US off the gold standard in 1971, causing a huge inflation. And our present fiat currency, dating from 1913, has lost over 92% of its value since issuance. That's a failure in progress.


----------

